# LS9-Editor



## Destrox (Mar 30, 2010)

I just tried hooking up my LS9 to a laptop but am having some issues. So I've installed the LS9 Editor software, the studio manager, and the drivers and configured them according to the guides. It is plugged in directly to the board through an ethernet cable. I tried pinging the board, but it can't find it. I can't find any guides on what I have to do on the board. Any help? I've already looked through the other threads here on the program, but those didn't really help much. Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Mar 30, 2010)

You first have to solve your networking issue. You need to set your IP address of your computer manually. Depending on your OS this can be done several ways. Google "Static IP" and whatever OS your are running and it should pop up a guide. 

This explains what the IP address should be on your computer and what the default (check it to be certain) address is on the console.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 30, 2010)

In addition to what Footer said, it is important to use the correct cable - regular ethernet cables don't work (unless they've changed the NIC on the LS9 from the one on the M7...), so you need to use a 'crossover' cable.

My suggestion is to get a small home router, and plug into that - it will assign the IP address to the computer, and it can use standard ethernet cables - they have a built in crossover


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 30, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> In addition to what Footer said, it is important to use the correct cable - regular ethernet cables don't work (unless they've changed the NIC on the LS9 from the one on the M7...), so you need to use a 'crossover' cable.
> 
> My suggestion is to get a small home router, and plug into that - it will assign the IP address to the computer, and it can use standard ethernet cables - they have a built in crossover



This has changed on the LS9. For direct connection, laptop to console, you can use a crossover or standard cable, but connecting through a router requires all standard cables.

Footer is on the right track. The IP needs some configuring. It's very touchy, so if you use your laptop at home and other places, you may find yourself having to occasionally readdress the IP for your console. Each time you do this, you need to address the IP appropriately for the console, then find the DME-N network configuration app in the control panel, have it sniff out your console. Once that has been completed, you need to open up Studio Manager, setup the Midi ports, then open the LS9 window and set them up again, and you will finally be able to rock.

Everything considered, the process of getting it setup can be frustrating the first couple times. I had to screw around with the manual, several other Yamaha documents, and two internet forums to get all of my problems solved. Then I found the LS9 Online Seminar. You can find it at this page. Not only is it a great resource on how to get the most out of your console, but chapters 13-15 are devoted to showing you _exactly_ via a movie where to find the settings you need to change, and what you need to change them to before using the LS9 Editor.

Check it out and let us know if you have any further questions. The LS9 is a pretty common console around CB so it's not very hard to find people who know them inside and out.


----------



## Destrox (Mar 30, 2010)

Those videos seem pretty useful. When I get a chance I'll have to look through them. We borrowed a laptop and the cables from the school and after two hours of fiddling with the settings the school IT guy gave up and is gonna try again tomorrow. I'll send him a link to the videos. Thanks!


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 31, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> This has changed on the LS9. For direct connection, laptop to console, you can use a crossover or standard cable, but connecting through a router requires all standard cables.
> 
> Footer is on the right track. The IP needs some configuring. It's very touchy, so if you use your laptop at home and other places, you may find yourself having to occasionally readdress the IP for your console. Each time you do this, you need to address the IP appropriately for the console, then find the DME-N network configuration app in the control panel, have it sniff out your console. Once that has been completed, you need to open up Studio Manager, setup the Midi ports, then open the LS9 window and set them up again, and you will finally be able to rock.
> 
> ...


ah, good to know they've changed the NIC then.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Mar 31, 2010)

Destrox said:


> Those videos seem pretty useful. When I get a chance I'll have to look through them. We borrowed a laptop and the cables from the school and after two hours of fiddling with the settings the school IT guy gave up and is gonna try again tomorrow. I'll send him a link to the videos. Thanks!



That's because IT guys shouldn't be allowed to touch anything but their little servers....
Stay outta the booth ITs...


----------



## Destrox (Mar 31, 2010)

Blah067 said:


> That's because IT guys shouldn't be allowed to touch anything but their little servers....
> Stay outta the booth ITs...



He didn't touch our boards. It was his laptop and all his stuff so he was trying to set up all the software.


----------



## Destrox (Mar 31, 2010)

So I followed those videos and it worked perfectly! Not really sure what we had wrong the first time, but it works now. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Studio (Mar 31, 2010)

Blah067 said:


> That's because IT guys shouldn't be allowed to touch anything but their little servers....
> Stay outta the booth ITs...



I am going to have to disagree, knowing the IT guys at my school, I would trust them more than most people with our gear.


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

Destrox said:


> So I followed those videos and it worked perfectly! Not really sure what we had wrong the first time, but it works now. Thanks for the help everyone!



Studio Manger is a fickle beast. I have no idea why Yamaha can't fix the software to make it a little more user friendly..... end frustration. Here's something I do. The DME network driver has a box under the "advanced settings" tab that lets you save your settings to a flash drive and recall them later. I keep a copy of Studio Manager, LS9 Editor, the DME driver software, and the data file for the driver, along with current console firmware on a flash drive so if I need to I can reinstall without having to take time to download all the stuff from the website.

Matt


----------

